# NASCAR Hot Pass Free View for Daytona 500



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't wait to try this new sports package. It looks really cool. Details can be found here


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> I can't wait to try this new sports package. It looks really cool. Details can be found here


Certainly thin on Details!:nono2: Less than a week to go and no mention of what channels to tune to!


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

BillPear said:


> Certainly thin on Details!:nono2: Less than a week to go and no mention of what channels to tune to!


Channels 794-799.

My question is who will the 5th driver be. Does not look like Mikey Waltrip is going to make the Great American Race.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

That is sweeeeet. I would have never considered checking this out but now that they will have a free offering I will be there for sure. May even get me to pay if I like what I see in the freeview.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Mixer said:


> That is sweeeeet. I would have never considered checking this out but now that they will have a free offering I will be there for sure. May even get me to pay if I like what I see in the freeview.


I was a little put off by the price, but for $99 you get 37 races which comes to $2.67 per race which is really reasonable.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

If you plan on recording it to check out later, be careful. Just today all channels finally showed up on the list. But they say it starts at 6:15, that's only about 3 hours too late.


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

jselinger24 said:


> Channels 794-799.
> 
> My question is who will the 5th driver be. Does not look like Mikey Waltrip is going to make the Great American Race.


Not sure where you found this as D still list those chanel's as "TBA", and titantv.com lists 797, 799 as soccer. I figured it would be in the "700's" though.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

BillPear said:


> Not sure where you found this as D still list those chanel's as "TBA", and titantv.com lists 797, 799 as soccer. I figured it would be in the "700's" though.


It was listed on the link that the OP posted from D*s website.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

BillPear said:


> Not sure where you found this as D still list those chanel's as "TBA", and titantv.com lists 797, 799 as soccer. I figured it would be in the "700's" though.


I've had guide data on at least a few of those channels for a week or so, they keep changing just a little bit each couple of days. (channel name, description) When they finally got all the channels identified with the proper drivers plus the mix channel, it still says 6:15pm. 6:15 would be fine if I was on pacific time, but I'm on eastern.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WEEK 1 Daytona 500 Hotpass Free Preview Lineup

NASC Ch 793 Nascar Hotpass ShortCuts Channel
NASX Ch 794 Nascar Hotpass Mix Channel
CAR1 Ch 795 Stewart Channel
CAR2 Ch 796 Johnson Channel
CAR3 Ch 797 Harvick Channel
CAR4 Ch 798 Waltrip Channel
CAR5 Ch 799 Earnhardt Channel


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh DirecTV! You've done it again!.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

And about $2.66 more than I can afford at the moment. 

Serioudly though if I like what I see in the freeview I will highly consider getting for the season.



wakajawaka said:


> I was a little put off by the price, but for $99 you get 37 races which comes to $2.67 per race which is really reasonable.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I watched the InDemand InCAR package a couple of times on my moms digital cable and I liked the incar and radio. They didnt have all the extra views and the interactive content. Ive waited a long time for Directv to get the in car package. I ordered the 1st day the early bird offer started.
I just hope that audio toggle feature has in car/crew only, I dont want to hear the announcers all the time.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

D did a free interactive showing with the U.S. Open Tennis Championships last year. And it was great  I'm not really all that huge a fan of racing, but I'll try to remember to check it out just to see what it is like


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Are these channels going to be in HD?

Thanks


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cadet502 said:


> If you plan on recording it to check out later, be careful. Just today all channels finally showed up on the list. But they say it starts at 6:15, that's only about 3 hours too late.


I just noticed this myself... Scheduled for 6:15pm to 11:15pm.

I sure hope that this is incorrect. I'm not about to pay for Hotpass if it isn't live.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Are these channels going to be in HD?


Nope.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Nope.


Well that sucks. I thought I read somewhere on here that they were getting these super small HD cameras that would allow for it to be in HD?

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is the official announcement of the "Free View" this weekend.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=963476&highlight=


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds interesting with the acception, there are no Ford or Dodge drivers listed, you would think Directv could be small enough to have drivers from each mfg. I for one would not be interested in this feature at all unless they do. I know they will rotate drivers, but to put all from 1 mfg at the same time is foolish. Just my opinion.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> I was a little put off by the price, but for $99 you get 37 races which comes to $2.67 per race which is really reasonable.


Actually they are only doing 17 races so it is only $5.82 a race. And if I could pay by the race I might do it. But right now there is no way I can afford an additonal $50 for 2 straight months. But I am looking forward to the free view.

Nevermind I was looking at the wrong number. It is 37 races. Sorry. My bad.


----------



## Camman41 (Feb 1, 2007)

dcbag said:


> Sounds interesting with the acception, there are no Ford or Dodge drivers listed, you would think Directv could be small enough to have drivers from each mfg. I for one would not be interested in this feature at all unless they do. I know they will rotate drivers, but to put all from 1 mfg at the same time is foolish. Just my opinion.


It will be a 'damned if you do, damned if you don't'' all year long. Who's hot, who's not. Just wait until D* doesn't put Dale Jr. in the mix one week, any you'll think the HR20 discussions have been calm and unexciting compared to the NASCAR fan base who buy HotPass.


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

How does ESPN and Dish's Nascar deal affect this? Also, I wonder if they will stick with Waltrip with all of the nonsense this week? And what if he doesn't qualify?

Thanks!


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Mikey made it


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

The D* web site indicates that Hot Pass will only be on D*.


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

kocuba said:


> Actually they are only doing 17 races so it is only $5.82 a race. And if I could pay by the race I might do it. But right now there is no way I can afford an additonal $50 for 2 straight months. But I am looking forward to the free view.
> 
> Nevermind I was looking at the wrong number. It is 37 races. Sorry. My bad.


You can pay by the race. It is $29.99 per weekend. So, on that note........RIP OFF. I'm going to try to see if I can still get the early bird price...doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like a lineup change - here are what my channels say right now on my receiver:

793 NASC ???
794 NASX NASCAR HotPass Mix Channel
795 CAR1 #20 Tony Stewart
*796 CAR2 #24 Jeff Gordon*
797 CAR3 #29 Kevin Harvick
798 CAR4 #55 Michael Waltrip
799 CAR5 #08 Dale Earnhardt Jr.

It appears Jimmy Johnson has been replaced by Jeff Gordon.

The DirecTV schedule page doesn't reflect the above change (http://tinyurl.com/2q8k6a)


----------



## Tom_Oliver (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know which satellites these channels use?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

toad57 said:


> Looks like a lineup change - here are what my channels say right now on my receiver:
> 
> 793 NASC ???
> 794 NASX NASCAR HotPass Mix Channel
> ...


My HR20's guide still shows Jimmie Johnson on 796 for daytona 500.

However NEXT WEEKS "Auto Club 500" race shows the following:
795 CAR1 #19 Elliot Sadler
796 CAR2 #24 Jeff Gordon
797 CAR3 #42 Juan Montoya
798 CAR4 #17 Matt Kenseth
799 CAR5 #08 Dale Earnhardt


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Tom_Oliver said:


> Does anyone happen to know which satellites these channels use?


Looks like the 101 bird - see http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa101.html


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Fox News Channel just did a several-minute expose on HotPass, with previews of the screens. They interview Eric Shanks and he compares it to Sunday Ticket and March Madness. He says they have 6 dedicated cameras for each channel. They show some of what we'll see, with the multiple camera angles in windows. Shanks says the idea came from David Hill (Shank's boss) watching Richard Childress at a race - Childress would only watch his favorite driver at the race. They'll probably be running it all weekend on FNC.


I wonder if Eric Shanks has ever had a problem with the HR20s he has at home.


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> My HR20's guide still shows Jimmie Johnson on 796 for daytona 500.
> 
> However NEXT WEEKS "Auto Club 500" race shows the following:
> 795 CAR1 #19 Elliot Sadler
> ...


Where did you get next weeks lineup from?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

jselinger24 said:


> Where did you get next weeks lineup from?


Scrolling forward in the 14 day program guide.
Not all receivers have this capability.


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

My channel # 796 now lists Jimmy Johnson again for the D500 - someone must have goofed keying in the data as he is featured in the race next week.

On the DTivos, if you put the guide into TIVO format instead of GRID format it shows only 2 upcoming programs per driver channel: The D500 tomorrow and the Auto Club 500 (California) next week. Each program description contains the driver info.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

toad57 said:


> Looks like a lineup change - here are what my channels say right now on my receiver:
> 
> 793 NASC ???
> 794 NASX NASCAR HotPass Mix Channel
> ...


Call me when Juan Pablo Montya shows up...

wooo[s...looks like he is on next week...i should try to find someone with D*...everyone with it that I know switched to Dish: is this pack available to bars, and if so, has the Buffalow WildWings chain picking it up? or is it a store by store thing?


----------



## Tom_Oliver (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you!



toad57 said:


> Looks like the 101 bird - see http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa101.html


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Based on the guide data in my DTivo, it appears that Channel 793 will have "Short Cuts", or 30-minute recaps of each driver from noon Eastern time on Monday thru midnight Monday.

Attached is current channel 794 image.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Tuned to one of the driver channels right now and it says...

"Nascar HotPass coverage will start at approximately 3:29 ET"

They are basically saying there's gonna be an hour and 29 minutes of pre-race?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Supervolcano said:


> Tuned to one of the driver channels right now and it says...
> 
> "Nascar HotPass coverage will start at approximately 3:29 ET"
> 
> They are basically saying there's gonna be an hour and 29 minutes of pre-race?


Yup the race starts at 3:30 there is indeed an hour and a half of pre-race fluff on Fox now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This is after all NASCAR's SuperBowl

And it is starting to get their in size of the pre-game.
Wouldn't be surprising in the future that you see commercial spots being similar in cost.

AND maybe theym stoping at lap 125 or so... for a 30 minute "half-time show".


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This is after all NASCAR's SuperBowl
> 
> And it is starting to get their in size of the pre-game.
> Wouldn't be surprising in the future that you see commercial spots being similar in cost.
> ...


OH GOD NO!!! Please no more Kelly Clarkson


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> AND maybe theym stoping at lap 125 or so... for a 30 minute "half-time show".


Hush up now! Don't want to give them any ideas. :lol:

I was just checking out some of the interactive options on a D11, this may be the thing that pushes my HR10 out the door (or at least to second string)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What a crock. I remember when the Daytona 500 started no later then 1PM.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> OH GOD NO!!! Please no more Kelly Clarkson


You guys see that backless dress and the wind blowing?
I was really surprised there was no nip-slip.
There was nothing holding the sides down.
:lol: 
As for the prerace, now that I think about it, I guess it's sort of normal. There was no "Countdown to Green" prerace show today. That's normally an hour by itself and then national anthem and all that shtuff afterwards. They simply didn't "advertise" the prerace today as a seperate show.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Boogedy, Boogedy, Boogedy...
Let's Go Racing!!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

HotPass isnt too bad so far


----------



## Horsefan (Jul 17, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> HotPass isnt too bad so far


I'm just getting a blank screen on all the channels. Not sure why? Any ideas?


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

I haven't missed a race in 10 years and I'm a huge Dale Jr fan, but I've already turned off Hot Pass(Lap 2) and went to Fox to watch the race in HD! Hot Pass in SD equals :nono: Go Jr..........................I can't imagine folks paying to watch Hot Pass in SD when every race will be avail in HD via whatever network that weekends race is on..................maybe a nice concept but I don't watch in SD!


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, but I never saw DirecTV mention that there would be announcers exclusively dedicated for each channel.

If you were really into Nascar I think this would be really cool. They should make some money on this.

The lack of HD is a real problem though.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I knew it would be in SD and I really dont mind.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Looks like the in car feeds will not start till the damn green flag drops, the cars are rolling and still no video, they should be on as soon as the drivers start the engines.

Well now its up, they are explaining how HP works.

Looks like you can only listen to FOX or the driver commentators, but no seperate team audio by it self.

Well looks like when the nattional feed goes to commercial, they enlarge the nation feed picture and show the commercial, and makes the driver feed small, and the audio changes to the commercial. With the price we are paying, we should not have to see the commercials.


Audio appears to to switch automatically to feed 2 FOX.
Driver feed is on feed 1.


One good thing with the new Directv DVRs is that when record and go to play back you can still change the audio. So youll be able to go back and listen to the driver and the national feed.

The MIX channel is useless, I thought it would have all the driver channels on the screen, it just shows each drivers photo and then the FOX feed in the top.
Whats the point.
You can view the FOX feed on each channel.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

racemanva said:


> I haven't missed a race in 10 years and I'm a huge Dale Jr fan, but I've already turned off Hot Pass(Lap 2) and went to Fox to watch the race in HD! Hot Pass in SD equals :nono: Go Jr..........................I can't imagine folks paying to watch Hot Pass in SD when every race will be avail in HD via whatever network that weekends race is on..................maybe a nice concept but I don't watch in SD!


The in-car cameras are actually high def this year, which is a first.

It's just that D* doesn't have the bandwidth to broadcast "all races" this year in high def, and as they should, they aren't gonna give a FREEVIEW race in high def when the rest of the year won't be high def (even though they probably have the bandwidth for this particular week since no NFL or MLB).

I almost guarantee that next year HotPass will be in high def.
Only question is will they charge an additional $50 for HotPass SuperFan?
:lol:


----------



## Dbadone (Nov 9, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I knew it would be in SD and I really dont mind.


Agreed it was advertised as not in HD so you shouldn't have expected it. So far it is a realy neat concept.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Also Jimmie Johnsons channel is only showing 2 screens, others are showing 3.


----------



## Dbadone (Nov 9, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> Also Jimmie Johnsons channel is only showing 2 screens, others are showing 3.


I noticed that too. I realy think it will evolve with time as well. This is a new thing and a new venture with Nascar and D* I would be willing to bet it will change alot throughout the year. I am sure it is part of the package deal with Nascar, D* and the others to show the commercials to help pay for everything as well. I like the fact that when the national feed goes to commercial it keeps the race going on the screen as well. You wouldn't get that with anything else.


----------



## NateCohen (Feb 18, 2007)

Dbadone said:


> I noticed that too. I realy think it will evolve with time as well. This is a new thing and a new venture with Nascar and D* I would be willing to bet it will change alot throughout the year. I am sure it is part of the package deal with Nascar, D* and the others to show the commercials to help pay for everything as well. I like the fact that when the national feed goes to commercial it keeps the race going on the screen as well. You wouldn't get that with anything else.


Yeah bull crap. I used to have Nascar inCar with Time Warner. And that was A LOT BETTER than HotPass. I'm so angered by them still showing the commercials. And how big the commercials are. When I had Nascar inCar it was 100% race. I didn't have to deal with announcers and there were ZERO commercials. This is a step down from incar.


----------



## lschafroth (Dec 11, 2006)

First impressions:

I'm listening to Jr.s channel. The announcer sounds very fake. I don't need a cheerleader announcing the race for Jr. We need someone who knows what he is talking about.

The biggest complaint so far is the inability to listen to the Hotpass feed while on commercials. I will have to pay for Race Scanner now to listen during commercials. That was the main reason I purchased Hotpass. That is a huge failure for me.

I was able to bring up the menu in the beginning and show the running order. Now the red and blue menu buttons just beep as a invalid button. The only thing I can do is toggle the audio feed.

I like it so far but they need to fix the commercial audio issue and the menus.

Lannie


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I would rather not have the commentators.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

lschafroth said:


> First impressions:
> 
> I'm listening to Jr.s channel. The announcer sounds very fake. I don't need a cheerleader announcing the race for Jr. We need someone who knows what he is talking about.
> 
> ...


Im getting all the menu options fine on all HotPass channels, may need to reset.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

lschafroth said:


> First impressions:
> 
> I'm listening to Jr.s channel. The announcer sounds very fake. I don't need a cheerleader announcing the race for Jr. We need someone who knows what he is talking about.
> 
> Lannie


The quality of announcers is quite different....on Michael Waltrip's channel they have a couple of guys from one of the racing radio networks (i guess the one that is not carrying this race) giving quality information and on one of the others it sounds like some *******.


----------



## lschafroth (Dec 11, 2006)

ctwilliams said:


> The quality of announcers is quite different....on Michael Waltrip's channel they have a couple of guys from one of the racing radio networks (i guess the one that is not carrying this race) giving quality information and on one of the others it sounds like some *******.


I was recording both FOX and 799. Once I killed the fox recording I was able to bring up the menu options. I'm using a R15-500.

So far the bad part is being forced to listen to the commercials.

Lannie


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tony Stewart's telemetry is not working. 

overall I would never purchase this, I think D is in huge trouble on this one.. What they should have done is let you watch the main feed but over lay the driver of your choice's data such as telemetry over it with the drivers audio cutting out the main commentators only when he talks..

2 thumbs down...


----------



## twinter374 (Jun 25, 2002)

I've found that if you lose the interactive feature, switch to the nascar mix channel then back to the driver channel.
Except for the commercials, I think it's pretty neat.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yea, I had to flip channels to get it to work again.


----------



## lschafroth (Dec 11, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Yea, I had to flip channels to get it to work again.


Ya, I just noticed that works. 

My god they are playing music while he's going down pit lane. Is this a rock concert, xm or a race?

Lannie


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not getting red button function just yellow

flipping channels doesn't help

did a rbr and got red button, didn't want to rbr cause I'm running 113 from last nite.


----------



## jmettee (Oct 31, 2006)

My take: complete crap....especially with a receiver that does not have interactive. Pay that much money for commercials, & especially with the commercials being the bigger/primary screen?

The announcers talk over the in-car audio too. 

I think I see why they have the early-bird price before the free-preview. Guess those that paid early are stuck in a "contract"?

Booooo!!!!

J


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I will not pay $99 for emphasized commercials.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry to interupt, but I'm not getting responses to another thread and figured maybe posting here, to the HotPass crowd, might stir up some responses.

Read this thread from HR20 Q&A forum:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80126

Specifically looking for responses from people who have a widescreen tv and any other receiver besides the HR20.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## realracer2 (Jun 11, 2006)

Please respond to DirecTV with all of your complaints. I did with mine. Maybe they will change Hot Pass for the better. I myself am disappointed with Hot Pass.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks DirecTV! You just saved me $50. 

This freeview has confirmed that Hotpass is NOT worth the money! Having to listen to FOX's commercials instead of listening to the race during the breaks is idiotic! Also, aside from when Tony Stewart wrecked (I was really pulling for him this year) and being able to go back and see and hear what happened, the driver audio is pretty useless for about 99% of the race! Also, not being able to watch in HD is a non-starter for me!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The lack of HD is a bummer, but that was expected.

But I am not even a major NASCAR fan... but because I was watching the HOTPASS... I got to see that car fly out of the PIT and cause this latest crash (15 laps to go).

I can understand because of "licensing" that you have to hear the ad's for FOX. Fox paid $$$$$$$ for the rights to broadcast it...

I think the driver audio and the individual commentation will get better over time. I do like that with just the yellow button I can toggle between the two audios.

Next year, hopefully when the bandwith is there... this will be in full HD.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I am not even a major NASCAR fan... but because I was watching the HOTPASS... I got to see that car fly out of the PIT and cause this latest crash (15 laps to go).


True. That incident happened JUST as FOX was going to commercial. Still, without the race audio during the commercials, it isn't worth it! FOX shows the incidents when they come back from breaks anyway.

I understand the licensing and FOX's side of it, but Hotpass customers are paying (will pay) a premium to see and hear the race and the crews. It's one thing during NFL ST to have to watch the comemrcials, but the action is stopped during commercials so you aren't missing anything. With racing, the race goes on during the breaks so if you are paying for the package, you SHOULD be able to hear the race audio!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've been watching most of the race on the Jimmie Johnson channel until he crashed, but after turning it on at 2:30 p.m. CST, I quickly got annoyed by all the constant self-promotion by the commentators. In the first 20 minutes I counted a staggering 43 comments about Hotpass itself and/or DirecTV!

I know what the hell I'm watching! I don't need to be reminded of it every 5 seconds. Argh!


----------



## jdevlin (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm watching it on Bell Expressvu in Canada. We at least don't have the commercials, at least not this week for the free preview. It took about a 1/2 hour after the race started for it to come online. 
It is definitely not as good as the incar. I was watching the Waltrip channel often and they hardly ever had any in car shots.


----------



## kevin80302 (Dec 24, 2006)

I am soooo glad I didn't spend the $50 for this. It really might be worth it without the commercials. (At least until some idiot wrecks Jr. out of the race)


Positives:
More time with in car cameras
Announcers focusing on who I care about (Jr.) who cares a crap about regan smith or whoever is in 41st place.
In car audio
Team interview during the race to discuss stategery


Negative
COMMERCIALS WTF?? PAY + watch commercials and miss action?
Announcers talking over in car audio.
Endless DTV-Hotpass plugs (Hopefully those go away)
Not very one has an interactive RX
Commercials i HATE commercials!!! (thats why I have TIVO)


----------



## HD-holdout (Feb 13, 2007)

JohnH said:


> I will not pay $99 for emphasized commercials.


Looks like underlying greed abounds. There should not be commercials on a special feature that is paid for. I was expecting to be able to scroll amongst the drivers during commercials. I saw at least one crew chief interview that was just cut off mid sentence with this greed portion of the program .

Big thumbs down because of the commercials.


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

jamieh1 said:


> I would rather not have the commentators.


I am w/ you. I don't want them drowning out driver and crew chief chatter. I do like the personal pit reporter idea, though. Just don't talk over crew and driver chatter - please.

Also, I heard Eric Shanks on XM (before I switched over to Sirius) say that NASCAR mandates that the commercials are shown and heard. If D* had it's way, they would not be seen or heard. So - the blame lays on NASCAR for that one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kevin80302 said:


> COMMERCIALS WTF?? PAY + watch commercials and miss action?
> Announcers talking over in car audio.
> Endless DTV-Hotpass plugs (Hopefully those go away)
> Not very one has an interactive RX
> Commercials i HATE commercials!!! (thats why I have TIVO)


We watching something different?
IIRC, when ever the FOX feed went to commercial, you still got the race from one of the drivers perspective (while you on a driver channel) in the bottom left corner.

FOX paid a WHOLE lot of $$$$$ for the rights for the race. 
No different for any of the other sports packages, where you have to watch the source's feed's commercials.

Announcers talking over in car audio - 
This was the first week for it, they can improve on it... or IMHO... they could add a third audio track, that has no announcers on it.

Endless DTV-Hotpass
It was after the 1st week, and the free-view for it. So this is the same as a free-view weekend on HBO, where they keep putting the phone number on the bottom. They where explaining the service, and since the audience may not be there all the time (even more so it being a free-view), yes... they had to keep "plugging it"

Not everyone has interactive -
Well... You would just lose out on the ability to pull up the leader board, and the quick jumps to the other channels. The interactive was not used very much (and the menu). You could have still toggled the audio with the yellow button.

As for an interactive receiver, you can get them on ebay (or DirecTV) for free (say a D11 or D12 for SD versions).

Again for the commercials... commercials are what pay for the core broadcasts..... you are never going to get rid of the commercials.

I was actually really surprised on seemless they flowed in and out of them.


----------



## Tony1097 (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't buy the "You have to have commercials".. When Cable/InDemand did their InCAR thing.. there were NO commercials! so it's defiantly possible, and feasible to do. mind you.. some of those commercials on Hotpass were D*'s own.. and they were not just about HotPass. They also petaled their Sunday Ticket(already!) and others too.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

What exactly did we get with this Hotpass?

The other 2 camera views don't really offer much. Think about it, lap 15 for Jr looks exactly the same as lap 35 as did 36, 37, etc.

The announcers were horrible, forget the constant plugs, there were times they didn't say anything for 15 seconds and they literally ran out of **** to talk about. 

2 of the cars dropped out of the race so, kinda defeats the purpose of the channel when this happens.

Tony Stewart's telemetry didn't work.

The main fox feed is a 100000% better, with much better announcers who offer incite rather than what the crew chief's wife ate for lunch.

The leaders board is always on the main feed.

The main feed constantly shows various in car feeds.

The driver chit chat was worthless with people talking over one another, which they can't fix, they don't know when the driver will talk.

DTV is in huge trouble on this one and think about this, more NASCAR fans watch races in groups, how long will someone want to watch the jr channel before someone else gets pissed off about it.

Pack it up DTV it's a failure, move on..


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

It's unbelievable to me that in 2007 D* introduces a new pay subscription package and it's not in HD!!!

You have to be kidding me, 99 bucks for an SD broadcast, when you can watch the network broadcast via MPEG-4 or OTA in beautiful HD?? What are they thinking? And by the way Dale Jr had an HD in-car camera for the Fox broadcast, heck ESPN has all HD in-car cams for the darn Busch Series! 

The "bandwidth isn't avail" is an excuse. If the bandwidth isn't avail how can D* do NFL ST and show 6-8 games at once in HD?? And I say that if bandwith is an issue then D* should have waited to introduce the service when bandwidth was avail and at least put a first class product on the air.

NASCAR fans in the end will either make or break this service, would be interesting to know how many subscribers they had before this weekend and how many they add in the next week before the California Race :down: :down:


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

Forgot to mention another "issue" that will have the masses up in arms and that's the first week that either Dale Jr or Gordo isn't one of the 5 select drivers to have a channel. and you know it's coming. That will be like paying for NFL-ST and not showing my beloved Bears! I think they probably need to have 12 drivers with separate channels, after all 12 drivers will make the chase this year, D* will be taking some serious heat when 7 drivers fighting it out for the championship aren't getting channel coverage each week. Just a thought.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

racemanva said:


> The "bandwidth isn't avail" is an excuse. If the bandwidth isn't avail how can D* do NFL ST and show 6-8 games at once in HD??


It's not an excuse, It's the truth.
Baseball season is right around the corner and I suspect it will probably be using that Sunday Ticket bandwidth ... Not to mention what are they supposed to do when NFL season starts again this September?

Sure, they probably could have given you mpeg4 feeds for TODAY'S EVENT, but wouldn't that be "false advertising" to give high def on a promotional freeview event and then take away the high def broadcasts a few weeks from now after people roped themselves into the $100 fee?



racemanva said:


> And I say that if bandwith is an issue then D* should have waited to introduce the service when bandwidth was avail and at least put a first class product on the air.


So don't buy it this year, or until it is a first class product.
Some people (not me) will buy it AND EVEN LIKE IT, LOL.
Why should they have to wait until next season?
Just because you and I don't like it doesn't mean someone else won't.


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> It's not an excuse, It's the truth.
> Baseball season is right around the corner and I suspect it will probably be using that Sunday Ticket bandwidth ... Not to mention what are they supposed to do when NFL season starts again this September?
> 
> Sure, they probably could have given you mpeg4 feeds for TODAY'S EVENT, but wouldn't that be "false advertising" to give high def on a promotional freeview event and then take away the high def broadcasts a few weeks from now after people roped themselves into the $100 fee?
> ...


Well, hopefully a new bird will be up in the air and operating by September and bandwidth won't be an issue


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

racemanva said:


> Well, hopefully a new bird will be up in the air and operating by September and bandwidth won't be an issue


The word "hopefully" isn't in a company's vocabulary when they are in the businees of collecting high premium prices for exclusive multi-million dollar contracts such as NFL Sunday Ticket and NASCAR HotPass.

What would they do if the new satellite isn't ready by September?
Pre-empt HotPass or Sunday Ticket?

Anyone remember last September and how they had to pre-empt one HD channel (and several other ppv channels) every week for several weeks just to uphold the contract they had with the NFL? I do because it was ALMOST TNT's first Race For The Chase broadcast that got pre-empted, until the customers flooded CSR's with phone calls of complaints!!!

Just imagine how that senario would go this year when they'd need 6 MORE channels worth of bandwidth to uphold a contract!!

I'm positive that D*'s contract with Nascar stipulated whether they would or wouldn't have HD bandwidth available for "ALL OF" this season's broadcasts .... and since the birds are still on the ground right now, that answer would have to have been "not available this season".

A betting man would guess that next year there will be an "additional fee" to purchase "HotPass SuperFan", just like with the NFL .... in which case this completely explains why they are happy to do the first season in SD (so you'll PAY THE EXTRA next year, LOL).

Ahhh, corporate america....
Don't you just love it?
:eek2:


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

According to the announcers, Gordon isn't going to be available next week either. They said there was one 'vote in' choice; anyone have any idea where/how one goes to vote?

Being a Gordon fan, I'm disappointed that he hasn't had a channel the first couple weeks. I think I would have been better off going with NASCAR's trackpass - it looks really cool this year...

Anyone have the scoop on how to vote in someone? Can one cancel if I've already paid for the hotpass?

Thanks!



Supervolcano said:


> My HR20's guide still shows Jimmie Johnson on 796 for daytona 500.
> 
> However NEXT WEEKS "Auto Club 500" race shows the following:
> 795 CAR1 #19 Elliot Sadler
> ...


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> The word "hopefully" isn't in a company's vocabulary when they are in the businees of collecting high premium prices for exclusive multi-million dollar contracts such as NFL Sunday Ticket and NASCAR HotPass.
> 
> What would they do if the new satellite isn't ready by September?
> Pre-empt HotPass or Sunday Ticket?
> ...


Personally, i think that D* is jumping on a sinking ship with this one. 34 of 36 races last year had lower Neilson ratings than in 2005. Spinmeister France blamed it on NBC being a lameduck(haven't figured that one out yet).

Was just looking at Jayski.com and yesterday's Busch race was viewed(overnite ratings)by over 27% fewer viewers than the Busch race at Daytona last year.

Personally, I have been called by the Phoenix Intl Raceway at least 3 times since December trying to sell me tix to the APril race. Will be interesting to watch how the TV cameras do next weeks race at California, word is over 25,000 seats haven't been sold, when you only have 92,000 seats it's kind of hard to hide those emptys.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I liked hot pass personally I don't understand all the complaining about the commercials all of directv packages have commercials and nobody complains.


----------



## Tony1097 (Apr 26, 2006)

speedy4022 said:


> I liked hot pass personally I don't understand all the complaining about the commercials all of directv packages have commercials and nobody complains.


because Hotpass isn't purchasing a Sporting Event, unlike the other packages.. I still get to see every race without it. having a full screen to flip over too without the commercial could of made the package worthwhile.

None of the other sports have anything going on during Commercial breaks either. NASCAR can't say that.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Tony1097 said:


> None of the other sports have anything going on during Commercial breaks either. NASCAR can't say that.


Good point but I suspect directv shows the ads not by choice but because Fox has an agreement that forces them to show the ads.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

racemanva said:


> Personally, i think that D* is jumping on a sinking ship with this one. 34 of 36 races last year had lower Neilson ratings than in 2005. Spinmeister France blamed it on NBC being a lameduck(haven't figured that one out yet).
> 
> Was just looking at Jayski.com and yesterday's Busch race was viewed(overnite ratings)by over 27% fewer viewers than the Busch race at Daytona last year.
> 
> Personally, I have been called by the Phoenix Intl Raceway at least 3 times since December trying to sell me tix to the APril race. Will be interesting to watch how the TV cameras do next weeks race at California, word is over 25,000 seats haven't been sold, when you only have 92,000 seats it's kind of hard to hide those emptys.


You quoted my reply, but you didn't reply to any words from my reply.
No big deal, just splitting hairs, LOL.
Guess that means you agree with my reply.
 
As for your reply, even with those ratings and numbers, the fact remains that Nascar is "one of the fastest GROWING sports" in america. There is a market for HotPass whether you and I like that fact or not.

DirecTV has a long history of jumping on the bandwagon and taking the reigns into unchartered territory, so why should it be different when it comes to trying to invent a multi-channel car race?

5 or 10 years from now, we will probably be saying "man, I don't know how I watched races for all those years without HotPass", just like we do with Sunday Ticket.

I commend the efforts of D*, but unfortunately I feel they simply crashed early in this years race (or at least today's race). They have a whole year to tweak and rework the premium subscription before next year comes around and I rethink whether I want to pay for this package or not. Maybe by next year it will live up to my expectations.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Also the lack of HD, probably is not entirely do to bandwith.

Could be that these "extra" cameras that where constantly on "that car", where not setup to be HD... the extra in car cams, crew cams, ect.

As for the commercials...
If DirecTV "Could Have" they probably would have... don't you think the number of subscribers would go through the roof, if they could advertise "NASCAR with no commercials"

NASCAR LIVES on advertising... Take a look at them cars, they are rolling bilboards... noticed that everyone had a Coke in their hand at the end of the game. Heck even the announcers refer to the cars more often by the sponsor's name, then the number or the driver.

Again... for the extra announcers... this was their first time around, first time during a live event... cut them some slack.

I am not even a major NASCAR nut, and I thought it was cooler then heck... even much so that I brough my Humax LCD up so I could have FOX-HD on the main screen, and JR Channel on the Humax

As for the Telemetry broke.... Couple of the "cars" broke by the end of the night... which effected HOTPASS...
Things like that are going to happen... Heck, what if 1 or all 5 of them crashed on lap 1.. should DirecTV refund the amount for the race?

And another note... What if this HOTPASS takes off... and while this year it may only be 5 drivers.
But after they move the HD MPEG-2 off, and have some more bandwith on the main sats... It becomes 10, 15, 20 drivers.....


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

They need to add a 3rd audio feed

1) BROADCAST AUDIO
2) DRIVER COMMENTATORS
3) TEAM AUDIO

I know they can do this because the mix channels have 8 audio feeds.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamieh1 said:


> They need to add a 3rd audio feed
> 
> 1) BROADCAST AUDIO
> 2) DRIVER COMMENTATORS
> ...


I think #2 can stay the way it is now, a blend
But I totally agree that a pure Team Audio track should be added.


----------



## kpurcell (Sep 30, 2006)

HD-holdout said:


> Looks like underlying greed abounds. There should not be commercials on a special feature that is paid for. I was expecting to be able to scroll amongst the drivers during commercials. I saw at least one crew chief interview that was just cut off mid sentence with this greed portion of the program .
> 
> Big thumbs down because of the commercials.


While I'd prefer no commercials, do any of us complain that we have to watch NFL ST commercials?

I just like that we can see the race during the commercials. That was my first reaction.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl's right look at it from Fox' point of view, if i paid a whole lot of money to broadcast the "superbowl" of Nascar i dont care what anyone else brings along to watch the race i expect my channel to be heard from start to finish if it inconvinient for some people too bad. its all business


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

> As for the Telemetry broke.... Couple of the "cars" broke by the end of the night... which effected HOTPASS...
> Things like that are going to happen... Heck, what if 1 or all 5 of them crashed on lap 1.. should DirecTV refund the amount for the race?


Actually I heard an interview on XM the other day, the person in charge of HotPass for directv said that when a featured driver falls out of a race, they will switch to a driver from the same team within 15 minutes of the featured driver falling out. He used the #8 as an example, said that the coverage would go to the #1, and then the #15. In car cameras might not be available on replacements. He was very specific and it seemed as though they had all their bases covered, as best they can anyway.


----------



## AdamL2388 (Feb 19, 2007)

I live in Burlington, Ontario, Canada and watched almost all of the race on Nascar Hot Pass on my Cogeco receiver. 

I love the idea of this package that Direct TV is doing. Most of the race there was a 3 way split screen on each channel (1 in-car, Fox Broadcast, a pit - race camera). 

When Direct TV went to the FOX commercials it went into full screen mode and I never heard any commercials or announcers during it, but the audio feed between the driver and pit crew were really clear, and I heard it all on each channel. It showed the Driver on track mode on each channel when FOX went to commercials. 

The Interactive feature has not been introduced in Canada yet for Hot Pass, and it is only a Direct TV exclusive. 

I love the idea of the announcers throughout the race and interviews between pit crew people.

I think there is some need to improve with this package but Overall I would rate Direct TV new package a 9 out of 10 through Week 1 of the season. The one thing I like is this nascar pack is part of the Super Sports Pak available to Rogers / Cogeco subscribers on digital cable (Canada Only) for 26.99 per month which includes:

NHL Centre Ice
NASCAR Hot Pass
NBA League Pass
NFL Sunday Ticket
OHL Action Pack
MLB Extra Innings
NCAA F and B

What I am wondering tho is if Nascar Hot Pass in Canada is different from Nascar Hot Pass on Direct TV? 

From what I read on this forum, people are really complaining about the commercials, but on mine it went to full screen mode without anncouncers and commercial audio, but with pit-crew and driver audio, plus we have no interactive feature with out Hot Pass. 

Excellent Job Direct TV, and this coming from a Canadian subscriber!!!

BTW Drivers for Next Weeks race are as followed:

Driver #1 - Matt Keneth
Driver #2 - Juan Pablo Montoya
Driver #3 - Elliot Sadler
Driver #4 - Dale Earnhardt Jr.
Driver #5 - Wild Card Driver


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

speedy4022 said:


> I liked hot pass personally I don't understand all the complaining about the commercials all of directv packages have commercials and nobody complains.


Because if you are out of market of the team that you want to watch every week, you don't have the capability to watch your game for free on your local affiliate. Therefore you have no choice BUT to buy Sunday Ticket (or just read a book).

The same race is available in ALL markets. So .. DirecTV/NASCAR have to make it worthwhile for people to pay for something other than what is available for free. They failed. The amount of time they allowed you to watch the in-car cameras was not near enough to make it interesting. I agree with a previous poster. The commentators were terrible. They talked over the drivers and the crews which is the whole purpose of watching/paying for Hotpass in the first place. Then, they forced you to listen to commercials during the breaks which added up to a LOT of time missed from the race that in the future, people will be paying for!

As to the "all of DirecTV packages have commercials and nobody complains": that's because in other sports you don't miss any action during the commercials! The players are all standing around on the field and the sidelines waiting until the commercial breaks are over. With racing, the race goes on DURING all of the commercials and thus an added reason to want to pay for Hotpass .. *IF* you could continue to listen to the race audio during commercial breaks! In racing, you can miss a LOT during the 3-5 laps that the break is occurring, including a major accident or the driver and crew discussing strategy.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I totally agree that a pure Team Audio track should be added.


That's what I thought was the whole purpose for Hotpass! I mean, FOX has trackside commentators. Why would someone want to pay for something that is essentially what you get for free on FOX?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Different comentation...

Since these appeared to be very "homer" calls.
Plus as much as it would be cool to just hear the team audio, there is a lot of other stuff going in the race... with out the commentation, you might not know if something else is going on in the race.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

That's the problem I think. I understand the desire to have commentators, because for 200 laps, there IS a lot of silence where the driver and crew just aren't talking. But inevitably, when one of the commentators would start to talk, the crew would also start to talk.

Also, without HD on the Hotpass channels, I think the only way it would really work is the way you did it. Have another monitor to watch the Hotpass and your main TV the race in HD. Switching between the two, even with the interactive, was annoying to me. I felt I was missing too much of the race. The only interactive thingie I really thought was cool was the real-time standings. But even that got old after a few minutes.


----------



## AdamL2388 (Feb 19, 2007)

That was only Week 1 of a 37 Race Schedule. There's obvisoly going to be some kinks in the debut of this. I would think this week Direct TV announcers, and other people will sit down and look at each broadcast and decide what needs to be sorted out and fixed.

Don't judge this package just from the 1st week, everyone makes mistakes and I am sure they will fix it all in the upcoming weeks. So far I thought it was absolutly incredible and it takes the fans deeper into the race from watching it at home, and gives them a truly ultimate in home experience.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well.. then for the hard core.... I would highly recommend that Humax LCD.

It is fairly small, integrated tuner... nice suppliment and easy to implement.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well.. then for the hard core.... I would highly recommend that Humax LCD.
> 
> It is fairly small, integrated tuner... nice suppliment and easy to implement.


This message brought to you by the #38 Humax car, driven by Earl!! :lol:


----------



## Armathius (Feb 7, 2007)

I tried the Hotpass today and wasn't really thrilled about it. I will probably not get it and monitor the forums to see if they changed it. I kept catching myself switching to the Fox HD channel and enjoying the race much better there


----------



## Erocwolverine (Jan 19, 2007)

First off I liked the idea of having the drivers, in-car camera's, etc... Also liked having the announcers on there as well helping fill the dead spots in the broadcast, but several things I didn't like. I really thought it was just going to be about the driver and it wasn't...it was about commercials, stupid stuff like his favorite song even though he was talking to his crew chief at that time and we didn't get to hear it. That is why I tried it out because I thought it would be like when your at a race with your scanner on a certain driver, but it wasn't very diappointed and not going to get it now.

Don't really understand why if the paying customer is going to pay "extra" for a service then he/she should get that service and not have the extra crap that came with it.

Such as going to commercials... I understand in a way, but why does it have to be the bigger box and also take the audio as well especially since your paying for the extra benefits. That is like paying for a pay per view boxing match and during the match they decided to go to commercial while it still went on and then came back in between rounds.

The paying customer should be able to have control over hearing the commercial or listening to the driver/crew chief as you had during the program by switching from fox and the drivers.

Don't really like the idea of not knowing who will be on every week and by getting drivers in on the free pass like Dale Jr. and Tony Stewart just seems like they are trying to suck people in and then they will just throw out anybody out there on the list.

Didn't really like it flipping back and forth from my Fox station which was in HD and then going to the drivers channels that were just in regular digital channel which made it worse when you was watching it in HD. 

Not really sure this is going to be a real hit unless your a real die-hard and have to have it. 

I was really looking forward to it, but afterwards I could care less since it wasn't as good as I was hoping. Especially since the views wasn't in HD hard to go and watch someting in digital when you know its in HD on another channel. I was really hoping to be able just listen to the driver/crew like I can when your at the races, but it seemed like when certain drivers were talking the tv guys were talking as well.

Also having more than 5 drivers would help or have it so people could actually who they would want for those 5 spots.


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm so glad DTV did a free preview of this service. It was the deciding factor not to part with my money. What a joke! 

-Horrible Resolution
-Commercials??? LOL.
-Annoying "B list" announcers that talk over team radio communication.

I could go on, an on...

Nice try DTV, back the drawing board.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

I purchased HotPass during the early bird special, and had about 15 people over to watch the Daytona 500. I have a 52" HDTV that I had my HR20 hooked up to, and moved a 27" CRT and 19" LCD TV in on each side of it connected to an R15 and H20. I also moved a 13" in with a D11 on it. So, I had the Fox broadcast in HD via OTA, and 3 of the 5 hotpass chanels viewable at one time. I felt like I'd come down w/ ADD by the end of the race, trying to watch 4 feeds at once.

I'm a huge Nascar fan, and if things don't improve, it won't be worth going thru the hassle of getting that setup again, much less renewing next year. If it's not setup, I don't see myself even watching the HotPass channels. Until Sunday, I thought I'd switch to them during commercial breaks, but that won't happen as long as they have a commercial on 75% of the screen there too.

The commercials were BS. They had the Fox national feed in the upper right corner. They had no need to make that screen larger, and make the incar smaller during commercials. I wouldn't mind them forcing the audio, but don't change the screen size!

Being able to see 3 HotPass channels and the Fox feed all at one time, we noticed that the commercials were different on some of the channels. At one time, there was one commercial on the Fox National feed, another on one HotPass channel, and another on the other 2 HotPass channels we were watching. This didn't happen until later in the race.

All in all, it's a novelty for big races for a large group, but not something I'll use for my weekly viewing of races. It was a wast of $80, or whatever the early bird special price was.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

bagleyb said:


> I purchased HotPass during the early bird special, and had about 15 people over to watch the Daytona 500. I have a 52" HDTV that I had my HR20 hooked up to, and moved a 27" CRT and 19" LCD TV in on each side of it connected to an R15 and H20. I also moved a 13" in with a D11 on it. So, I had the Fox broadcast in HD via OTA, and 3 of the 5 hotpass chanels viewable at one time. I felt like I'd come down w/ ADD by the end of the race, trying to watch 4 feeds at once.


In my old one bedroom apartment, I had 4 tv's in my living room fulltime.

35" SDTV
27" SDTV 
19" HD PC Monitor
26" HD LCD TV
All hooked to 2 HD receivers and 2 SD receivers.

You think you had A.D.D. after just one race?
!rolling
Try watching 4 NFL Sunday Ticket early games at the same time.
Followed by 4 NFL Sunday Ticket late games at the same time.
Followed by 1 NFL night game, 1 Nascar race (tivo'ed), and 1 MLB game (tivo'ed) at the same time.

I was able to kick a football for a homerun from a stock car in my dreams after those nights.



bagleyb said:


> Being able to see 3 HotPass channels and the Fox feed all at one time, we noticed that the commercials were different on some of the channels. At one time, there was one commercial on the Fox National feed, another on one HotPass channel, and another on the other 2 HotPass channels we were watching. This didn't happen until later in the race.


Interesting, maybe they gave some air-time to the particular car's sponsers.


----------

